# Netzwerkproblem mit Fritz Box und WLAN



## Loki2 (24. November 2006)

Hallo

Ich habe eine Fritz Box Fon WLAN 7050 und betriebe ein Notebook und ein PC über WLAN an dieser. Beide kommen ins Internet und auf die Fritzbox. Mein Problem ist jetzt aber das die beiden Rechner sich gegenseitig nicht erreichen 
Ich verstehe nicht wieso. Als ich den PC noch per Kabel an der Box hatte ging das ohne Probleme da ich inzwischen umgezogen bin ist das leider nicht mehr möglich aber es sollte ja normalerweise auch kein Problem über WLAN sein.
Es funktioniert gar nichts mehr. Kein Zugriff auf Netzwerkfreigaben oder Remotedesktopverbindungen ebenso wie die Namensauflösung 

DHCP Server ist aktiviert und beide Rechner sind im selben Subnetz und alles.

Ich finde einfach keine Lösung und hoffe das mir hier jetzt jemand weiterhelfen kann.


Gruß und so
Loki2


----------

